# Software para el diseño de puestas a tierra



## MicroExpert (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola
He estado diseñando un programa para el calculo de puestas a tierra. 
Espero que les sea de ayuda y si tienen algunos comentarios o sugerencias escriban.


El programa esta en la siguiente direccion.

http://www.vhcaiza.page.tl/DevGND.htm


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 16, 2007)

Muy util, gracias


----------



## electrodan (Ene 19, 2009)

No se que pasó.


----------



## FONZI2011 (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola Microexpert el enlace esta bloqueado, podrias renovar el enlace, saludos


----------

